# Suche Fotos für Collage (Ganzkörper + Seitenaufnahme!)



## fluessig (3. März 2005)

Hi,

ich mühe mich gerade durch die Links in der Grafik-FAQ (Stocks).

Das Problem: Für einen fiktiven Zeitungsartikel brauche ich 2 Fotos von Frauen. Einmal eine Mutter mit einem Kind am Spielplatz und einmal eine "Karrierefrau" (sollte mit Anzug und Aktenkoffer rumlaufen).

Die Stocks sind leider alle etwas künstlerisch angehaucht. Einfache Motive wie ich sie suche finde ich da nicht. Kennt ihr Quellen für solche Fotos oder wie sucht ihr nach solchen Fotos?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## versuch13 (3. März 2005)

Bildagenturen? CMMV? 

Schon versucht? Kann halt teuer werden.

Wirklich brauchbares Material, umsonst, habe ich auch noch nicht entdeckt.

MfG


----------



## fluessig (3. März 2005)

Stimmt umsonst ist es ganz schön schwer. Da das aber nur für eine Studienarbeit an der Uni ist bin ich nicht gewollt Geld auszugeben.

Wenn es hier in Finnland nicht so saukalt wär, dann würd ich ja rausgehen und die Leute fotografieren. Da draussen ist aber keiner, weil -20 °C (die haben sicher Spaß dran noch zu posieren   )


----------



## metty (3. März 2005)

Vielleicht mal http://www.gettyimages.de oder http://www.strandperle.biz probieren


----------



## holzoepfael (3. März 2005)

Oder vielleicht mal auf dem freien Stockarchiv von http://www.sxc.hu .
Je nachdem findet man dort ganz gute Sachen....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2005)

http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=186630  --> Fehlt nur der Spielplatz

Meist sind die Mütter mit Ihren Kinndern auf den Spielplatz , nicht die Väter ( und die sind auch oft nicht dabei ), somit sind meist die Kinder auf Fotos, weil die Mama fotografiert...

( Edit: Nun war einer schneller, weil ich den Beitrag so lange offen hate, bevor ich ihn versendet habe...)


----------



## fluessig (3. März 2005)

sxc.hu hab ich schon stark durchforstet, aber die Strandperle sieht vielversprechend aus. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## bish0p (5. März 2005)

Hi ich verwend meistens http://www.zefa.de is ein kleiner geheim tip

 mfg
 bishop


----------

